# Most Bad-ass drawn character. in all Manga



## wibisana (Aug 25, 2011)

do we have this post before?
is this the right place?
this is definitely mine



anime version


my reason he has that aura, aura that Goku has. the power is shown within itself.
yet the cape in anime version add more bad ass-ness
your?


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 25, 2011)

appearances isn't everything it's all in the quality of the emotion shone through the eyes. Bokko of Strategie was pretty badass for that, BOTI and lonewolf and son had a bunch. but for art quality/facial features and badass maybe kano from Freesia or Ida from Jiraishin


----------



## wibisana (Aug 25, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> appearances isn't everything it's all in the quality of the emotion shone through the eyes. Bokko of Strategie was pretty badass for that, BOTI and lonewolf and son had a bunch. but for art quality/facial features and badass maybe kano from Freesia or Ida from Jiraishin



yeah i knew... but as I said in tittle its about the quality of drawing. and He is like the 1st char that made me fell in love (not that gay-ship love of course)
look at him he fit in DBZ, also in Vampire manga (with that anime cape).


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2011)

Terrible choices.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

I actually really like the look of Saito from Rurouni Kenshin.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 25, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Terrible choices.



so what is your?


----------



## wibisana (Aug 25, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I actually really like the look of Saito from Rurouni Kenshin.



yea definitely an awesome char.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 25, 2011)

You knew it was coming


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 25, 2011)

he said bad-ass typhoon

not punk-ass


----------



## Hawk (Aug 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Jack Frost ~


Alucard ~




My picks


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2011)

I've always liked Tawara Bunshichi.  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shadowlords (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 25, 2011)

I just won this thread


*Spoiler*: __ 




~Dark Schneider





*Spoiler*: __ 




~Demon Eyes Kyo





*Spoiler*: __ 




~Dio Brando





*Spoiler*: __ 




~Cross Marian





*Spoiler*: __ 




~Leo Aolia


----------



## wibisana (Aug 25, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> I just won this thread
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


i am 24ed
btw who is Dio brando?
is he manga char?
because it remind me my old shiti erepublik online game
there is a person Named Dio Brando and he is a eGod. LOL


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## wibisana (Aug 25, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


>



those background lamps so epic


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 25, 2011)

Dio by far. Though the picture chosen is shit. Here:


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 25, 2011)

Dio Brando is the main villain of the manga Jojo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## wibisana (Aug 25, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Dio Brando is the main villain of the manga Jojo's Bizarre Adventure



i'll read it sometime
i used to know Dio name is one of erepublik player
he is so famous and an eGod in there.
but i bet you dont play that online game
since it(the game) is shit.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope, never heard of it.


----------



## Freija (Aug 25, 2011)

Kyo from SDK




Alucard (true form) from Hellsing




Shin from Tenjou Tenge



and like 2000 more.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




--


----------



## Matariki (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Brian (Aug 25, 2011)

Guts          .


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 25, 2011)

Guts


Zebra


Kenpachi


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 25, 2011)

Kenshiro. Full stop.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 25, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


>




So fucking true












*Spoiler*: __ 







What makes it even more badass is the fact that it's the same guy in my sig


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 25, 2011)

FairyLaw said:


> Guts
> 
> 
> Zebra
> ...



Agreed with this(don't know Zebra but he seems interesting)


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 25, 2011)

Zebra is from Toriko


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 25, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Zebra is from Toriko



Yup i like reading up on random stuff,just did so.Thanks for the tip though


----------



## Alpha (Aug 25, 2011)

Let me show dem. 



Akira Inugami - Wolf Guy


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 25, 2011)

Every fucking panel this guy is in, its like a goddamn superstar athelete just walked in the room, commanding all attention. A superstar athelete, or a goddamn giant demon tiger, thirsty for lifeblood. I mean, the way he prowls around his prey, dude is presented as a pure predator.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 25, 2011)

Kokone        .


----------



## Akatora (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm...

Not sure who'd to pick for this, many series got good showings and some characters just got moments that stand out...


Personally just thinking about a character unlikely to be mentioned by any here(heck i'd be surprised if more than 5% of the forum know him)

Gin from Ginga nagareboshi Gin


Be challenged by an army of 200 and show up on the battlefield with 1 subordinate, kill the enemy leader and walk off while the enemy army is just standing there in disbelief(Note while he's strong the Ginga series would usually have a top guy go down to ~20 fodder)


----------



## Goom (Aug 25, 2011)

Akumetsu

Source is the whole fucking manga.


----------



## Nechku Chan (Aug 25, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Not sure who'd to pick for this, many series got good showings and some characters just got moments that stand out...
> 
> ...


GINGA FAN, HELOOOOOOOO! RIKI IS AWESOME! GNG FOR THE WIN.YES I AGREE WITH THIS POST 100 % Don't forget Riki he is fucking beautifully Sexy and he has Scars.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 25, 2011)

ShikaNaraNicole said:


> GINGA FAN, HELOOOOOOOO! RIKI IS AWESOME! GNG FOR THE WIN.YES I AGREE WITH THIS POST 100 % Don't forget Riki he is fucking beautifully Sexy and he has Scars.




Riki is supperior to Gin, though for badass I'm not sure, Riki is Riki what stands out about him is his charisma and awe i'd say, He got an epic voice to


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 25, 2011)

Just read Vagabond, you'll understand. Stop the thread here


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nike from Air Gear
Jotaru from JJBA

Come at me...


----------



## Fuzzly (Aug 25, 2011)

M.C. of Bastard!.

His cockiness and power come through basically at all times. Wonderfully drawn IMO.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 25, 2011)

Kenshiro     .


----------



## UberBlackMan (Aug 25, 2011)

Cree from Flame Of Recca!
Mashaba Ryo-Hajime No Ippo


----------



## p-lou (Aug 25, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Kokone        .



she's good, but she ain't even #1 in ykk

it is


----------



## Fran (Aug 25, 2011)

alita from battle angel alita


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 25, 2011)

Also Akira Inugami


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Aug 26, 2011)

I find it a little hard to believe that no one had any characters from Blade of the Immortal here yet.

Anotsu Kagehisa

Makie

And Manji


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 27, 2011)

Garami:
Link removed


Link removed
Link removed
Link removed



Inugami:
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 27, 2011)

Tawara Bunshichi.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 27, 2011)

Guts annihilates this.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 28, 2011)

^
OKAMA WAAAYY


----------

